# rubber edge pusher contstant adjustment



## winterberry (Oct 10, 2014)

we have 8 pushers all with rubber edges, our largest 4 are 18ft and require constant adjustment. our operators are looking to be able to leave clean pavement regardless of packed or loose wet or not etc. its a constant battle. im considering swapping a few to uhmw polyethylene because its stiffer and may help. any thoughts? steel is out of the question and its expensive having one of our mechanics babysitting pushers during storms.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I read on here or somewhere else about them breaking in extreme cold. 
I'm not sure about your budget, but what about artic pushers?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got a guy down here that makes em out of a harder material. They can still slip unless you stick lock washers under the hold down. Look up Aquajet services in Kutztown PA


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The question is is it wearing or is it pushing up. If its pushing up you could put some beads of weld across the box side so the rubber has something to bite into. Either way the polyethylene is a better material.


----------



## winterberry (Oct 10, 2014)

i think my problem is a little of both. the weld is a good idea if i keep rubber i will definetly be trying that out. maybe tack a few pieces of expanded metal behind the edge. though the arctic looks like a great product im not really looking for a new pusher now. the more i read the more im leaning toward giving it a try.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We brought our first Arctic Sectional home yesterday. I have heard they push easier, don't bind like the rubber and hopefully give a closer shave = less salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What kind of pusher?

We very seldom\never adjust during the winter unless we replace the edge. 

As for scraping everything clean all the time, never going to happen and you're living in a fantasy world thinking differently.


----------



## winterberry (Oct 10, 2014)

thanks for all the input guys.

i know that scrapping clean everytime is a fantasy, however i cant convince our operators and site managers of this. they want a pusher to scrape like one of our 9.5 fisher x-v plows. since i know thats not going to happen im looking for my best option in new edges or advice on rubber edges to optimize what i have. these are the same "operators" who cant figure out how to keep the pusher flat on the asphalt. since i cant make the call on who runs the pushers i have to keep making the more and more idiot proof.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

winterberry;1843199 said:


> we have 8 pushers all with rubber edges, our largest 4 are 18ft and require constant adjustment. our operators are looking to be able to leave clean pavement regardless of packed or loose wet or not etc. its a constant battle. im considering swapping a few to uhmw polyethylene because its stiffer and may help. any thoughts? steel is out of the question and its expensive having one of our mechanics babysitting pushers during storms.


could be the machine its on isn't in float mode . just a guess .

or the operator of the machine . I had that problem on a machine , kept popping out of float


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Citytow;1843841 said:


> could be the machine its on isn't in float mode . just a guess .
> 
> or the operator of the machine . I had that problem on a machine , kept popping out of float


Float mode doesn't work with pushers.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

One option I've seen that helps level them is to have a set of rear wear shoes. It give the operators a stop so to speak.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Citytow;1843841 said:


> could be the machine its on isn't in float mode . just a guess .
> 
> or the operator of the machine . I had that problem on a machine , kept popping out of float


Wow........just wow.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1843868 said:


> Float mode doesn't work with pushers.


Oh postmaster , that was a self inflicted foot in the grill right there .:laughing::laughing: on what machine / pusher / type of snow ? hurry , I need the CORRECT answer to this one .


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*The wise advice seems to be: Choose only as much machine as you need. Typically, the largest pusher used with a skid steer would be around 12 ft in width, with 8-ft and 10-ft options being the most popular. To handle a 10-ft pusher you want a machine with at least 1,700-lbs rated operating capacity. In many cases, wheels beat tracks for snow removal. While nothing gives perfect traction in snow, wheels seem to offer more grip than tracks (especially if you switch to winter tires), and they do more to prevent sideways sliding of the machine. Now, assuming you have the machine all ready to go, what should you bear in mind when using your skid steer and box plow combination?

It's easy to carry a box plow back on the heels without realizing it. This causes the shoe to wear down excessively on the back portion. Carrying the box tipped forward on the toes of the shoe will create the same issue with uneven wear, as well as allowing snow to escape the box. To avoid this you need to make sure that the box is level before you start your plowing run, and then don't touch the roll lever until the end of the pass. Some modern box plows have floating or self-leveling shoes, which take away a lot of the need for watching the level of the box.

As a general rule of thumb, you should only apply a small amount of down pressure, if any. Pressing the plow into the ground with too much force will cause premature wearing of shoes and cutting edges. It can also cause the wheels of the machine to lift off the ground slightly, reducing traction. Choosing a box plow equipped with a steel trip edge will reduce the need to apply down force because a spring-loaded steel blade will slice through even hard-packed snow. Rubber blades work well with fresh or slushy snow.

Some operators recommend having the arms of the skid steer in float mode while plowing. This allows the box to follow the ups and downs in the level of the pavement. On the downside you may feel you lack a certain amount of control with the arms in float. On the plus side, floating the arms will make the job easier in that you don't have to continually adjust the position of the box to maintain even contact with the ground. If you choose not to use float mode, you will need to make small adjustments on the fly to maintain even pressure as the gradient of the ground changes.
*


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*Some operators recommend having the arms of the skid steer in float mode while plowing. This allows the box to follow the ups and downs in the level of the pavement. On the downside you may feel you lack a certain amount of control with the arms in float. On the plus side, floating the arms will make the job easier in that you don't have to continually adjust the position of the box to maintain even contact with the ground. If you choose not to use float mode, you will need to make small adjustments on the fly to maintain even pressure as the gradient of the ground changes.*


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Some operators recommend having the arms of the skid steer in float mode while plowing. This allows the box to follow the ups and downs in the level of the pavement. On the downside you may feel you lack a certain amount of control with the arms in float.* On the plus side, floating the arms will make the job easier in that you don't have to continually adjust the position of the box to maintain even contact with the ground.* If you choose not to use float mode, you will need to make small adjustments on the fly to maintain even pressure as the gradient of the ground changes.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1843868 said:


> Float mode doesn't work with pushers.


KNOW IT ALL .......................:laughing::laughing:
*If you choose not to use float mode, you will need to make small adjustments on the fly to maintain even pressure as the gradient of the ground changes. *


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1843868 said:


> Float mode doesn't work with pushers.


*
On the plus side, floating the arms will make the job easier in that you don't have to continually adjust the position of the box to maintain even contact with the ground. *


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1843909 said:


> Wow........just wow.


yep , wow . pop pop was wrong ....again
back of the bus


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I guess the key word is some operators.........Run pushers for many years.....I don't use float.....Citytow...before you fire back and call me an idiot...The key words here are .....I don't use float......You can do whatever pleases you....


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Defcon 5;1844015 said:


> I guess the key word is some operators.........Run pushers for many years.....I don't use float.....Citytow...before you fire back and call me an idiot...The key words here are .....I don't use float......You can do whatever pleases you....


your boy is a guessing ....TROLL

Originally Posted by Citytow View Post

could be the machine its on isn't in float mode . just a guess .

or the operator of the machine . I had that problem on a machine , kept popping out of float

Today 01:27 PM 
Mark Oomkes

Quote:

*Float mode doesn't work with pushers. *


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

City......how many hours do you have running a loader with a pusher??


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Bossman 92;1844034 said:


> City......how many hours do you have running a loader with a pusher??


on a 980G with approx. $267,000.00 worth , WHY ?
you come to pull the feathers outta his mouth ?
cause he is apparently choking on them


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Citytow;1844038 said:


> on a 980G with approx. $267,000.00 worth , WHY ?
> you come to pull the feathers outta his mouth ?
> cause he is apparently choking on them


Nope....just seeing what you got. How much time did you spend on that 980g?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Bossman 92;1844045 said:


> Nope....just seeing what you got. How much time did you spend on that 980g?


should be questioning Mark Ooomps (FAIL), shouldn't you ?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Citytow;1844046 said:


> should be questioning Mark Ooomps (FAIL), shouldn't you ?


Nope.....didn't figure you would answer. I do want to hear why float doesn't work tho


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Wtf........


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1843327 said:


> What kind of pusher?
> 
> We very seldom\never adjust during the winter unless we replace the edge.
> 
> As for scraping everything clean all the time, never going to happen and you're living in a fantasy world thinking differently.





Defcon 5;1844015 said:


> I guess the key word is some operators.........Run pushers for many years.....I don't use float.....Citytow...before you fire back and call me an idiot...The key words here are .....I don't use float......You can do whatever pleases you....


im not talking rootbeer float . lets get that clear


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Bossman 92;1844049 said:


> Nope.....didn't figure you would answer. I do want to hear why float doesn't work tho


then scroll back up a few hunnerd yards . or Adderall up


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

all you boys like to act like tough guys here . well , your failing miserably now . I called your fearless leaders' bluff . he aint been seen since . recon

im out . gotta go to work . ttyl8r


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Citytow;1844065 said:


> all you boys like to act like tough guys here . well , your failing miserably now . recon


Answer the question then


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Citytow;1844065 said:


> all you boys like to act like tough guys here . well , your failing miserably now . I called your fearless leaders' bluff . he aint been seen since . recon
> 
> im out . gotta go to work . ttyl8r


What kinda work...??? Your mom know your out this late?? :laughing:


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Bossman 92;1844070 said:


> Answer the question then


I refuse to converse with any SIMA members this evening . gotta go to work . im out


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Bossman 92;1844073 said:


> What kinda work...??? Your mom know your out this late?? :laughing:


my mother is dead . bunghole


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't say I didn't warn y'all.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;1844082 said:


> Don't say I didn't warn y'all.


I miss bird!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

And I'm the one getting reprimands from the Mods.........


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Defcon 5;1844091 said:


> And I'm the one getting reprimands from the Mods.........


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't post on here often but I have to here. Using float mode WILL prematurely wear out your shoes and cutting edge. especially with the weight of a 980G bucket. That's a fact. We run 4 to 8 yard loaders. If we used float I'd be replacing shoes every 3 storms. I'm sure on small loaders float is acceptable.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

And there we have it a reasonable and simple explanation.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

oarwhat;1844236 said:


> I don't post on here often but I have to here. Using float mode WILL prematurely wear out your shoes and cutting edge. especially with the weight of a 980G bucket. That's a fact. We run 4 to 8 yard loaders. If we used float I'd be replacing shoes every 3 storms. I'm sure on small loaders float is acceptable.


...........I will sit back and wait for the Citytow Firestorm to rain down on you......


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

I say bring it on. I've been plowing in Buffalo,NY since 1975. I bet I've been plowing for longer than he's been alive. I've been using push boxes with 4 to 8 yard loaders since 1990. Anyone on here with common sense can see he's out to lunch


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I think hes just got it out for Oomps & Recon :laughing: he really dosent like you guys :laughing:...he reminds me of someone I've seen post here before..??...BTW, whats your former name here CityToe?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Seems like everywhere this guy posts a comment he's trying to argue with someone....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

snocrete;1844292 said:


> I think hes just got it out for Oomps & Recon :laughing: he really dosent like you guys :laughing:...he reminds me of someone I've seen post here before..??...BTW, whats your former name here CityToe?


Hahaha, its usually Mark and 5 at odds with me.....citytoe can only post when mommy leaves her phone on the coffee table.... Think he was Santo at some point before being banned.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

winterberry;1843199 said:


> we have 8 pushers all with rubber edges, our largest 4 are 18ft and require constant adjustment. our operators are looking to be able to leave clean pavement regardless of packed or loose wet or not etc. its a constant battle. im considering swapping a few to uhmw polyethylene because its stiffer and may help. any thoughts? steel is out of the question and its expensive having one of our mechanics babysitting pushers during storms.


Replacing rubber with poly is going to give you problems also. Now you will have a hard cutting edge with no trip capabilities. The rubber on your plows work as a trip at the same time. Switch to poly and as soon as you hit something, you will be changing out your poly cutting edge for a new one. There is no way you will get clean pavement regardless of packed or loose, wet or not etc. unless you switch over to a steel cutting edge. Check out this video comparing the two.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1844387 said:


> Hahaha, its usually Mark and 5 at odds with me.....citytoe can only post when mommy leaves her phone on the coffee table.... Think he was Santo at some point before being banned.


Im never at odds with you........:laughing:

I respect your Opinion.....Might not agree with it each and every time....But, I respect it.....

Your ok for a guy from Illinois.......

*I was Born and raised in Downers Grove*


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I run 3/4" UHM poly cutting edges on all of my pxpl blowers, it scrapes very well, and I never fear it cracking in -40 (its very cold here). Steel is better than UHM, but UHM is far better than rubber.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

lawntec;1844402 said:


> I run 3/4" UHM poly cutting edges on all of my pxpl blowers, it scrapes very well, and I never fear it cracking in -40 (its very cold here). Steel is better than UHM, but UHM is far better than rubber.


Is it segmented across the blade with a trip?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

No its not. It is solid


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

lawntec;1844402 said:


> I run 3/4" UHM poly cutting edges on all of my pxpl blowers, it scrapes very well, and I never fear it cracking in -40 (its very cold here). Steel is better than UHM, but UHM is far better than rubber.


That how we run on our blowers also. But there is a difference in that a pusher box the poly will be attached at an aggressive angle where as my snow blowers it sits flat.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Neige;1844450 said:


> That how we run on our blowers also. But there is a difference in that a pusher box the poly will be attached at an aggressive angle where as my snow blowers it sits flat.


Oh for sure there is a big difference. But last time I seen a rubber edged box plow, I remember seeing the rubber mounted almost straight up and down (very little angle).

I have seen your pics of running the UHM flat....but I chose to build mine with the UHM vertical. 4" of 3/4" poly will probably clear 2000 drives.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

lawntec;1844453 said:


> Oh for sure there is a big difference. But last time I seen a rubber edged box plow, I remember seeing the rubber mounted almost straight up and down (very little angle).
> 
> I have seen your pics of running the UHM flat....but I chose to build mine with the UHM vertical. 4" of 3/4" poly will probably clear 2000 drives.


I would love to see pictures of that set up. I am never to old to learn a new trick


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Again, it is on the PXPL that I put the UHM, not a pusher. lol

I have HLA Snow Wing's (metal edged, lol) plow for pushing.

On these blowers....100% of the bottom edge is UHM. I don't run skid shoes, I dont have a steel cutting edge (it is poly also), and I put UHM runners on the sides of the blower.

It is a Schulte 102" blower, hand made PXPL 'like' plow mated to a Kubota M110.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Now I understand I was hoping you had figured out a way to install the poly standing up on its edge on the blower itself. Very nice add on on your blower.Thumbs Up


----------



## winterberry (Oct 10, 2014)

other than almost all of the second page you guys are very helpful, thank you.

are the snapping/cracking issues with uhmw polyethylene or polyurethane? seems that polyurethane is prone to cracking and breaking but polyethylene is more sturdy from what ive read.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

winterberry;1844648 said:


> other than almost all of the second page you guys are very helpful, thank you.
> 
> are the snapping/cracking issues with uhmw polyethylene or polyurethane? seems that polyurethane is prone to cracking and breaking but polyethylene is more sturdy from what ive read.


We have tried them all, the poly costs the least and we find it does the job.
Since you have several pushers why not try different types on each, and then you will have a real field test of what was most durable. I would also just try this on a few pushers and see how it works out first. It would be real nice if you would share the results with us later in the season.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I have used UHMW on all of my equipment, and have never cracked it, and it is often -30 all day long here. That being said, I always use white (new) UHMW. I tried black (reclaimed UHMW) and it cracked when I hit a curb. Food fr thought.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

winterberry;1844648 said:


> other than almost all of the second page you guys are very helpful, thank you.
> 
> are the snapping/cracking issues with uhmw polyethylene or polyurethane? seems that polyurethane is prone to cracking and breaking but polyethylene is more sturdy from what ive read.


We've been using both in various applications over the last +/- 10yrs on everything from truck/skid steer plows, pushers, pull plows, etc. Never had either crack(not to say it cant happen).

Overall, I like uhmw polyethylene best. But with pushers that have no trip mechanism, polyurethane is better. IMO, 1.5in thickness (either material) is best for the things I mentioned.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1844091 said:


> And I'm the one getting reprimands from the Mods.........


Why would you expect anything different?



oarwhat;1844236 said:


> I don't post on here often but I have to here. Using float mode WILL prematurely wear out your shoes and cutting edge. especially with the weight of a 980G bucket. That's a fact. We run 4 to 8 yard loaders. If we used float I'd be replacing shoes every 3 storms. I'm sure on small loaders float is acceptable.


Actually, it isn't.

Because when you attempt to use float with a small loader there isn't enough weight to keep the front tires on the ground, so the cylinder collapses, the front tires come off the ground and you can't steer anymore. Or have decent traction.

I'm really not sure why the idiots that write the directions for pusher usage tell people to use "float" mode. It doesn't work.

This topic has been discussed ad nauseum and everybody that has actually operated a loader\skidsteer\tractor with a pusher knows this.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

each machine , box , storm type and surface require a different application of force . float just happens to work 90% of the time on our machs. there is NO end all be all remedy to a clean swipe.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bossman 92;1844086 said:


> I miss bird!


You owe me a new keyboard. :laughing:

Didn't think the day would every come that anyone on this site would type that sentence.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

guys, how about utilizing the ignore feature?????? obviously some of you don't care for one another (that's quite an understatement I know) so there's no need to keep responding to each other just to take shots, call names, etc. and taking multiple discussions off topic

so, I suggest placing on ignore or just not responding to each other...either way, no need to continue on as some have done here (and a few other threads)

thanks, we would greatly appreciate it :waving:


----------

